# Ovarid



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can give Ovarid to a Queen who's nursing?

We're having real problems with the erratic Lursa who is now calling and once again tending to ignore her baby who isn't yet 2 weeks old.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess no one knows then?

I'll ask my vet and then post the answer here for information.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I cant help you on that sorry , mentioned about ovarid to my vet and they wont prescribe it to me because it can cause complications apparently and they told me to get her done even when i said she is a breeding queen so dreading it when belle starts calling as might as well be a simese she is that loud. .

I think it should be my choice if i want to use ovarid and not up to the vet to make the choice. So if any one can help me on getting some and what would the dose be and how often.

Many thanks Alan


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

OK it seems that I've found the answer before my vet:

Lactation - It is not appropriate to treat with progestin to prevent fertility during lactation. The contraceptive effect of treatment will extend to a later date when treating later in anestrus. There is no need for contraceptive efficacy during lactation in bitches. Furthermore, progestin will reduce or suppress lactation and thus compromise neonate survival. Queens may experience a post-partum or lactation estrus before kittens are weaned, but typically they do not, and lactation suppression would be a concern. Likewise, progestins should not be used to suppress lactation in post-partum bitches.

Leggenda Siamese / Veterinary / Use of progestins in cats

So it seems that we'll have to put up with the screaming, the tantrums and keep weighing the baby to make sure he's putting on weight. 

So far he's a little fatty despite mum. 

Fiona


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Fiona

Thats good to know then. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've used it for lactating girls in the past, but only when the kittens were 6 weeks or older. I've never actually had any girls who would start calling earlier than that. Must have been lucky


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Ask your vet to contact Prof. Tim Gruffyd-Jones at Bristol - he has stated serveral times in the past at Seminars that Ovarid is OK as long as it is given in the very low doses that breeders use - NOT in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions.
i've used it for over 20 years on numerous queens and have had no problems.
I give a half tablet (2.5mg) at the very first sign of calling, or alternatively give a quarter tablet every 3 weeks or so. I don't use it for more than 4 months at a time.



Alansw8 said:


> I cant help you on that sorry , mentioned about ovarid to my vet and they wont prescribe it to me because it can cause complications apparently and they told me to get her done even when i said she is a breeding queen so dreading it when belle starts calling as might as well be a simese she is that loud. .
> 
> I think it should be my choice if i want to use ovarid and not up to the vet to make the choice. So if any one can help me on getting some and what would the dose be and how often.
> 
> Many thanks Alan


----------

